# Plastering work



## joschally (Mar 18, 2014)

My husband and I are thinking of relocating to Canada and I wondered if anybody could give us any info on plastering work out there. He has 20 years experience in all sorts of renders/ stud work and wall insulation. Is there a lot of work available and which are the best job sites to look at? I've only just scratched the surface of looking into moving, working and visas etc and it's all a little overwhelming. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Jode.


----------



## rado86 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Jode! Congrats on deciding to move to Canada! I'm a small business owner, who specializes in plaster/drywall and painting in Toronto. There is lots of work here, BUT it just depends on your contractor and your clients. There is a lot of competition but there is a shortage of good/professional tradesmen here. The majority are in my option don't have the experience and are just not good. Ironically, my wife and I are looking into moving to the UK! So we are starting to start again, and look for work or buy/build a business... Anyways, maybe we can help each other out as I know a lot of companies including myself looking for good workers! Good luck! Conrado


----------



## joschally (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you so much for your reply. I have just told the hubby and he would love to talk to you further. I am new to this site so I don't want to put any personal phone numbers etc on here. If you have the time would it be ok to contact you in some way? Thank you and kind regards, Jodie.


----------



## rado86 (Jun 12, 2012)

joschally said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. I have just told the hubby and he would love to talk to you further. I am new to this site so I don't want to put any personal phone numbers etc on here. If you have the time would it be ok to contact you in some way? Thank you and kind regards, Jodie.


Hi Jodie, your very welcome. Yes I'd highly suggest you don't put any personal information, especially phone numbers. You can Private Email me through this site, an alternate email address. Hopefully you can give me some feedback for moving to the UK!
Cheers!


----------

